# Leaf-footed Bug



## NateS (Aug 17, 2010)

Genus - Leptoglossus

Looks remarkably similar to an assassin bug.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 17, 2010)

Crazy looking bug. Nice shots.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool colors!  That is a pretty weird mix of leaf footed and assassin bug with the folded beak.


----------



## NateS (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I knew (but wasn't positive) that it was a leaf-footed and not an assassin...but not being 100% I wasn't brave enough to pick him up (an assassin will tear your world up if you pick it up).


----------



## bartystewart (Aug 17, 2010)

Love the color and composition. Great sharp focus. I think I would like them a little better without the empty space between the leaves in the background. Something a little smoother and more consistent in the background.

Other than that great shots!


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, that's an odd thing... Nice shots!


----------



## NateS (Aug 18, 2010)

bartystewart said:


> Love the color and composition. Great sharp focus. I think I would like them a little better without the empty space between the leaves in the background. Something a little smoother and more consistent in the background.
> 
> Other than that great shots!



Thanks...unfortunately I don't have much control over where the bug stands so empty space between the 2 leaves was all I was given.



DennyCrane said:


> Well, that's an odd thing... Nice shots!



Thanks Denny


----------

